# Melco Amaya XTS



## zinginftfm (May 5, 2011)

I was thinking of investing in a Melco Amaya XTS and was wondering if anybody knows anything about this machine and would you recommend it?


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

What's your level of experience? Compared to other machines, it is digital versus analog. In my opinion, it may be easier to learn without experience than with because it is just a different way of doing things.

The machine itself is quiet and quick, seems reasonably well built. Training is good, and we haven't needed support yet.


----------



## zinginftfm (May 5, 2011)

AndTees said:


> What's your level of experience? Compared to other machines, it is digital versus analog. In my opinion, it may be easier to learn without experience than with because it is just a different way of doing things.
> 
> The machine itself is quiet and quick, seems reasonably well built. Training is good, and we haven't needed support yet.


 Well see thats the thing, Im new to the business. Im starting a clothing line and instead of paying to get embroidery done I wanted to invest in a machine so that i can learn and do it myself. So im lost in what type of machine I should invest in.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

zinginftfm said:


> Well see thats the thing, Im new to the business. Im starting a clothing line and instead of paying to get embroidery done I wanted to invest in a machine so that i can learn and do it myself. So im lost in what type of machine I should invest in.


The point I was trying to make is the difference is like between a record and a CD, or an automatic transmission versus a manual. They both do the same thing, but they do it differently. I don't actually know if there are other digital machines out there, but I added one to my business a bit more than a month ago, and for me the learning curve is probably harder than if I had just started with that type of equipment.

Most embroidery machines use springs and tension devices to control the thread. The Melco uses a computer and meters out the thread as it calculates its need. That's nether good or bad, just different and comes with its own challenges.


----------



## VenomStitch (Mar 22, 2011)

I started with two Amayas in my shop and I agree that they are different with everything computer controlled. They were very easy to learn on and Melco was great but you had alot of thread and bobbin sensors going off all the time and it really slowed my production. I have alot of friends that have them and some really like it and some dont. I sold both mine and bought Tajimas and for me it was the best thing I ever did. I love controlling my own tension and not having the computer run it. I produce alot more work an hour now that lets me charge a little less for my embroidery. The Amaya is very quiet and runs very fast but I was wasting my time with thread breaks and bobbin sensors especially on caps. I'm running 60 polos right now with 18000 stitches on left chest and the only time I have to stop is to change bobbins after it runs out. Running my Tajima at 800 Stitches a minute I out produce what I did with the amaya at 1200 stitches a minute. That being said I have one frind that runs four of them and he loves them above all so I guess it boils down to what your really looking for.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

We have two of them and we like them. There is a learning curve with everything and these machines are no exception but there is a an amaya user forum that has been very helpful to me. Plus Melco answers the phone 9-5 and are pretty decent on the phone.

Something I think is nice is an XTS can come bundled with two days of on-site training and two days of training in their Colorado headquarters. If you really are new to embroidery I would suggest you do their two days of training (which are basic classes) and then schedule the on-site. The on-site traning is done by a service tech and you can get a lot out of it if you are ready, so I would use up the classroom traning for the basic stuff you need to learn.


----------



## brewersthings (Dec 9, 2011)

We sold a brother 600 and bought the Amaya xts. We took the training in Denver
So far it's been great.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

With any commercial machine there is an expectation of learning the basics of how to fix small issues yourself. That said, we have two XTS machines and will buy a third early next year. The machines are well built and over the last year I have learned more and more of how they actually work. I am not sure why one poster said he got a lot of thread breaks. If they can't help you diagnose the source of issues like that over the phone, they will send out a tech. 

We had a needle break and make a scratch that caused threads to frey and break. Melco sent out a tech to figure it out since I didn't notice the scratch. Tech saw it right away, Melco paid for the service call.

Are you sure you want to plunk down $10k for an embroidery machine. Perhaps you are past the getting started phase, but if not, it might be worth while to outsource this for a while.


----------



## Daddyof4 (Aug 23, 2011)

We have both a Brother PR-1000 and a Melco Bravo. Even though both machines are rated at 1,000 spm the Melco is much faster. We love the Bravo machine but we are not impressed with the software it comes with. If you decide on the Melco you are on the right track in wanting to get the XTS. The Melco Amaya XTS is significantly more expensive than the Melco Bravo but has the deluxe software and all the bells and whistles. In fact the software is the only difference between the Bravo and the XTS. The machines are the same.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

As far as I know Melco contracts out the delivery. Your Melco experiance is completely opposite of mine. Quite frankly you sound hard to deal with. We are in the process of purchasing our third machine.

In our businss there are some people we refuse to sell items too. It sounds like Melco has learned the same lesson.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

> Oh posylane do you work for melco. Its funny that you quickly went on the defensive on all 5 of my posts. HMMM makes me think your just not a customer but an employee as well. I know if someone slammed my company I would try to get some replies out there ASAP but you just didn't reply to 1 of them you replied to all of them. Smells like an employee of the Evil Melco to me.


Yeah I work for them, my two embroidery businesses are just deep cover 

I am defending Melco because they have bent over backwards to help me out on several occasions, and yet they fired you as a customer. On occasion I fire customers too and you remind me of them.


----------



## yaw3 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow the customer service with Melco is HORRIBLE. They are impressively unsupportive


----------



## ccUtah (Mar 23, 2014)

Didnt Bernina buy out Melco


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

I have been a Melco customer for over 30 years. I have always been provided with excellent customer service and tech support. When our original machines wore out after better than 20 years we stayed with Melco and have been upgrading all along as new machines came out. 
The Amaya line has been a real work horse for us over the years. I like the machines ( Designed and built in America) and the software is very user friendly and easy to learn.


----------



## yaw3 (Mar 25, 2008)

Im glad they have a least one happy customer. I have read nothing but negative reviews about Melco and it was confirmed with my interaction with them. I was inquiring to find out if there was upgraded software for a really old model I own and I was told I had to pay by the minute to get that information. Seriously? Then the so called "Certified Technicians" Wow forget about them. Im sure that if I called over and over there is possibly a chance I would reach someone that actually seemed like they were interested in assisting and building a reliable customer relationship but when there are other companies eager to inform you about their equipment and provide great service, Id rather just go with them. Them being brother or tajima.


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear you had a bad experience. I can only speak for myself and my company. 
If we started all over today, I would happily purchase from them again.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

Leo, you are correct that if you are out of warranty, they may charge by the minute for help. I am out of warranty on my three machines, and needed to call for a question. I don't recall what I paid to get an answer, but it was not substantial.

This information was disclosed before buying the machine, so I don't feel ripped off. Normally I just call my tech directly with questions or getting help. No matter what brand you buy, in my experience it is the quality of the local tech that matters most.

What I have found is when talking to their folks, help has been quick and spot on. I didn't spend long on the phone. Are you saying that after you paid to talk to the right folks, they didn't help you correctly and promptly?

Tajima has a very happy following. You may want to check to see if their support is free after the warranty runs out. If you don't really know why you would buy a Brother versus a Melco/Tajima, I think it is part of the issue here.

Tajima/Melco/Baradan don't really hold your hand. They are used to dealing with larger commercial accounts.


----------



## yaw3 (Mar 25, 2008)

I hate to beat a dead horse here so this is my last post. Substantial or not that sums up Melco right there. I would understand it a little more if they were charging to trouble shoot something, but to charge me just to find out if there are possible software upgrades or add ons is ridiculous. Im being charged to find out if there is a way I can give even more money. I can tell your loyalty for some strange reason is unbreakable but Im trying to run a business and getting terrible service and support, and being nickel and dimed by Melco is not going to grow my business and Im for sure never purchasing another Melco product.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

Everyone in this thread that owns one is happy with them. You don't seem to be happy with anyone you do business with.


----------



## yaw3 (Mar 25, 2008)

You seem very intelligent with that random generalization


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

Nothing in my observation was random or generalized. I reviewed the Melco owners opinions in this thread, and I reviewed all your posts, before posting.

I credit this approach to to be why I don't think I have ever posted about an unhappy vendor relationship.

That said, your phone call with them does sound odd. I don't expect to be charged to talk to sales folks.


----------



## Daddyof4 (Aug 23, 2011)

If you are new to embroidery then I say:

1. get classes through Melco. You only get the free classes if you buy the Amaya XT. Don't get the Bravo as no free classes and lesser software.
2. Even with the classes the Melco machines are harder to learn on than say a Brother PR1000. 
3. If you stay with it you will love the Melco over other comparable machines.
4. Above all make sure you have a certified Melco service person in your area (within a couple hours drive). The repairs are expensive.


----------



## danikasdad (Jun 19, 2014)

I also am in market and I always look at melco. What concerns me is that if you start looking for used equipment there is so many Melco's out there but hardly ever see Barudan, Tajima or Happy why are all these people selling these Melco's?


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

I like to know where all the Amayas for sale are in the Texas area . I have two friends with home based businesses looking for good used machines. 

If you see a lot for sale, my guess is you see a lot of Brother machines for sale too. I bet a lot of home based businesses buy Brother/Melco and there is a lot of turn over with home based businesses.

My two friends are looking at used XTS machines because they are good, but affordable. Should my friends move on from the home based business, they will be back on the market.


----------



## danikasdad (Jun 19, 2014)

check Used embroidery machines, screen printing equipment, digitizing software there is three for sale right now


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

I see ~6 Melco machines for sale there. None are close to Texas unfortunately. You do have to keep in mind there are tens of thousands of Amayas in the USA.


----------



## tyguycarroll (Sep 22, 2011)

I've got a pair of 2004 Melco's up for sale right now on eBay. Only selling because we are upgrading and adding more machines!


----------



## wilks42 (Nov 20, 2014)

Picked up one of those 6 available. 3 years old but well used. 50+mil rotations. Whoever serviced them greased it like 55 Chevy. I cleaned up, tuned up and works perfect.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

Wilks42 would you mind sharing what you paid for it?


----------



## wilks42 (Nov 20, 2014)

Asking $5k with wacf and two cap hoops. Came with shorter cart. I got it for less but it was in need of TLC. I raised the cart to match the newer style. The short cart must be for the height challenged.


----------



## 1badsup (Jan 16, 2015)

Any Melco owners in the Los Angeles area here? I think I'm going to get the Melco but I was wondering what kind of support group are available in my area.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

What you want is to find out if you have a good local tech. This is a good place to ask.
AmayaUsers Discussion Boards


----------



## 1badsup (Jan 16, 2015)

zinginftfm said:


> I was thinking of investing in a Melco Amaya XTS and was wondering if anybody knows anything about this machine and would you recommend it?


Thanks. I just got back from the ISS show and ended up purchasing the Melco EMT16.


----------



## Charli (May 18, 2008)

Why did you decide on the emt16?? Pros and cons please...we are considering a new machine. we have emt10 now and love them!


----------



## 1badsup (Jan 16, 2015)

Charli said:


> Why did you decide on the emt16?? Pros and cons please...we are considering a new machine. we have emt10 now and love them!


It was on sale at the show and it came with everything that I need. From what I understand, the XTS comes in 3 packages and you need to purchase the hat hoop separately. EMT16 already comes with 2 wide angle cap frames, 2 15cm round hoops, 2 18cm round hoops & 2 20x44 jacket back hoops.

Also, Design Shop software is optional so I didn't purchase it since I pay someone to digitize for me. I think it's a lot cheaper to do it that way.

EMT16 is their latest machine and it comes with Melco OS and supports windows 7 & 8.


----------



## rwmembroidery (Jun 27, 2012)

Charli said:


> Why did you decide on the emt16?? Pros and cons please...we are considering a new machine. we have emt10 now and love them!


Good Morning I am just jumping in here as a AMAYA XTS and EMT16 owner.

Having been in business for 24 years we have owned several different brands of machines and within the last 3 years have replaced all of the other brands with Melco's and are very satisfied with the equipment, software and technical support.

The biggest difference on the EMT16 vs the Amaya XTS is that the 16 has been redesigned to allow you to have a clear path under the arm. The XTS had a table/cover about 6" below the arm covering the power supply which could create a problem when doing bulky items. The EMT16 has been redesigned where the power supply was relocated to allow a full area below the arm for bulky items to hang.

On the head when you had to oil the lower needle part of the needle bar on the XTS you had to removed a slide cover the EMT16 now has small holes on the plate to allow you to easily oil each bar without having to removed the cover.

The stand on the EMT is much sturdier compared to the XTS and if you had the black stand on the XTS the EMT is now a lot higher to the point where I do not have to bend over to replace needles, thread breaks or anything like that.

Apparently the thread trimming and travel between needles has been redesigned since the EMT16 is faster completing a design when running the same design on the XTS's and the 16's.

The EMT16's also run quieter than our XTS's that we have and seem to even stitch smoother.

Disclaimer: I do not work for Melco or compensated by Melco for my comments. I am just a happier owner of the XTS's and EMT16's and developing a scenario where we will possibly be adding 3-4 more EMT16's sometime in mid to late summer.

Take Care


----------



## 1badsup (Jan 16, 2015)

That's a great comparison.

What do you think of the cap embroidery on the EMT16? I'm asking because I embroider a lot of them and the brother PR600 has worked great for me. I'm still having issues with either the thread breaking or sometimes needle breaking on the EMT16. I'm still tweaking it so I can find the right setting and I would really appreciate any tips on caps.

Thanks




rwmembroidery said:


> Good Morning I am just jumping in here as a AMAYA XTS and EMT16 owner.
> 
> Having been in business for 24 years we have owned several different brands of machines and within the last 3 years have replaced all of the other brands with Melco's and are very satisfied with the equipment, software and technical support.
> 
> ...


----------



## rwmembroidery (Jun 27, 2012)

1badsup said:


> That's a great comparison.
> 
> What do you think of the cap embroidery on the EMT16? I'm asking because I embroider a lot of them and the brother PR600 has worked great for me. I'm still having issues with either the thread breaking or sometimes needle breaking on the EMT16. I'm still tweaking it so I can find the right setting and I would really appreciate any tips on caps.
> 
> Thanks



I have not really used the 16's for caps. We do not do a lot of caps and when I have had orders for them have used the XTS's for those orders.


----------



## danikasdad (Jun 19, 2014)

My new Melco is on it's way should be tuesday can't wait


----------



## smo (May 1, 2015)

I love my XTS's, the support from Amaya in the UK is excellent and my machines have been faultless. 

When stitching caps I was recommended to raise the lower limit on the thread tension as a start, just by 1 or 2 from your normal setting and if that doesn't solve the thread breaks you can turn off bobbin detection in the settings - just remember that it won't stop if the bobbin runs out either!


----------

